# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Настоящие тарзаны существуют!

## Elevator

Таких тарзанов недавно наши во Вьетнаме - ссылка на новость. Офигеть 40 лет жили без цивилизации. Что думаете, Вы смогли бы так? ))

----------


## ТатьянаСергеев

сейчас так многие живут- без цивилизации.

----------

